# REMEMBER YOUR CONFIDENTIALITY AGREEMENT!!



## MA_PE (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back after your (hopefully) succesful attempt at the PE exam! Here's hoping you did something fun this weekend and enjoyed some free time after all the studying you've put in. DO NOT ruin your preparation and career by posting any exam specific items here! Do feel free to talk about lunch.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well said MA.

Just remember, the NCEES as well as many state boards are watching.

:Chris: :Chris: :Chris:


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> Well said MA.
> Just remember, the NCEES as well as many state boards are watching.
> 
> :Chris: :Chris: :Chris:



Ive heard/read somewhere there was this young lady took a scanner with her during the PE exams got caught and sued by NCEES for million bucks.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 11, 2011)

OK, now that MA_PE has scared us all, I'd like someone to comment on how they thought the SE went. 1)Difficulty, 2)time allowed, 3) lunch, etc...

Of course, no specifics.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 11, 2011)

STEEL MAN said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Well said MA.
> ...


That is not a myth. It happened in Puerto Rico. Linky.


----------



## Phatso86 (Apr 16, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > kevo_55 said:
> ...


ouch!

all that for a damn test that was almost identical to some sample questions?

seems ludicrous at best


----------

